# Caliber 9.65mm Browning



## mike9905 (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't really expect an answer (have asked on other forums) but according to Blake Stevens' book on the Browning High Power FN was about to introduce their version of the Colt 1911 when WWI put an end to their effort. It was to be chambered in caliber 9.65mm Browning, not .45 ACP. I'm guessing this was a marketing ploy, a re-christening of the .38 ACP for the European market. But what if Browning had in mind a new cartridge closer to .40 S&W? Nobody seems to know.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

What if grass hoppers had machine guns?


----------



## mike9905 (Aug 18, 2014)

VAMarine said:


> What if grass hoppers had machine guns?


I asked a legitimate question about a caliber that is documented but never produced and this is the smart-ass answer I get? From an administrator? The point of forums such as this is to seek information and communicate. No one has been able to answer the question: what were the ballistics of the 9.65mm Browning?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Then maybe you should ask that question instead as it was lacking in your first post



mike9905 said:


> I don't really expect an answer (have asked on other forums) but according to Blake Stevens' book on the Browning High Power FN was about to introduce their version of the Colt 1911 when WWI put an end to their effort. It was to be chambered in caliber 9.65mm Browning, not .45 ACP. I'm guessing this was a marketing ploy, a re-christening of the .38 ACP for the European market. But what if Browning had in mind a new cartridge closer to .40 S&W? Nobody seems to know.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

From the little research I've done(link below), you are looking at a 130 grain bullet traveling about 1000fps with about 289 foot pounds of energy at the muzzle in a very conservative factory loading. The cartridge was produced in the US and in Belgium but never introduced to the US market.

Cartridges of the World: A Complete Illustrated Reference for More Than 1 ... - Frank C. Barnes - Google Books


----------



## mike9905 (Aug 18, 2014)

Thank you, denner. Bullet weight and velocity sure sounds like .38 ACP. I obviously need a newer edition of Barnes' book.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> What if grass hoppers had machine guns?


Or tail gunners...birds wouldn't dick with them.


----------

